

Oh No Kindle is not Amazon's Bestseller Anymore, its the HP Tablet - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/47576/oh-no-kindle-not-amazons-bestseller-anymore-its-hp-tablet

======
reemrevnivek
> I actually never saw a HP Tablet listed on Amazon for $99.99 over the
> weekend, but it must have existed plenty as it ranks as #1 bestseller.

Same here; currently the 16 GB model has "40 used & new from $284.94" and the
32 GB model has "42 used & new from $336.98". Decent prices for tablets, but
not $99. And yet:
<http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/electronics/3063224011/>

Is everyone submitting price-matching requests? Are people just catching the
frenzy and buying regardless of the price? Or is Amazon's bestselling
algorithm flawed?

